# Sat. Night Results Florabama



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

Started fishing at 8pm Sat. night with fresh gulf shrimp from WalMart. By 1030 had 9 good whiting and my largerst red yet--36 inches. No red tide. Only had camera phone.

Good Luck!


----------

